# Quick release hardware?



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all, sorry about the title of the thread. I really don't know what to call what I'm looking for.

I made this cross stitch stand for my wife last month, I had found a plan online and modified it a little bit. I asked her to let me know of any comfort or usability issues as she works with it.

The lower clamp "jaw" rides on the four dowels and clamps on the edge of the hoop. (Please excuse the wing nut, Lowes was short one plastic knob.) This clamp assembly is held by a dowel glued into the knuckle piece, and tightened with a stud that pinches the dowel. (red arrow)

The problem right now is in order to rotate the clamp she has to loosen the knob and retighten after. This is bothersome when it's only for a glimpse, or repeated a few times. I was wondering if anyone can think of a way to make, or if there is some sort of hardware I could use to have a quick release for this part. I've looked all over and can't find anything, but I'm not really sure what to call what I'm looking for in the first place.

Any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

How much does it need to be loosened? I was originally thinking a cam lever might work for you but I think it moves stuff the wrong way. I wouldn't think that knob would have to turn more than half a turn. :huh:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

What comes to mind for me are those fasteners you see on bikes. To adjust the seat or take the wheel off?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dwillems26 said:


> What comes to mind for me are those fasteners you see on bikes. To adjust the seat or take the wheel off?


This is what I was talking about. Called a skewer and found at bike stores


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh man those look like they will work perfect. I will have to change the back plate of the clamp, put a saw kerf in it, and then run the clamp through that to pinch the dowel. Thanks for the idea!

The way it's working now with the stud tightening on the dowel it puts a divot in the dowel each time so more turns are needed. My bad design strikes again. Thanks for the replies gents.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Eric13 said:


> Oh man those look like they will work perfect. I will have to change the back plate of the clamp, put a saw kerf in it, and then run the clamp through that to pinch the dowel. Thanks for the idea!
> 
> The way it's working now with the stud tightening on the dowel it puts a divot in the dowel each time so more turns are needed. My bad design strikes again. Thanks for the replies gents.


That's what I was thinking about cam action clamps. These may be a little easier to implement, I use them on my router table fence faces.
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/3809/t-track-and-t-track-accessories


----------



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is a similar clamp from Rockler.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10602&filter=58252&pn=58252


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh sweet even better! I see they have them at Woodcraft, I've never been there before. Might be an excuse to head on down and see what is what there. :thumbsup: 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Nice stand Eric :thumbsup:, bet that earned you a few
brownie points :yes: .


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thankyou mackem! It did earn me some even more valuable "I need to get this tool" points lol.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

:laughing: That's even better. :yes::thumbsup:


----------

